# Here Comes Honey Boo Halloween Special Draws Record Ratings



## MorbidFun (May 8, 2012)

http://insidetv.ew.com/2013/01/08/here-comes-honey-boo-attracts-record-audience/

Good lord, she's more popular than ever: TLC's Sunday airing of Here Comes Honey Boo Boo: A Very Boo Halloween attracted the show's biggest audience to date.

More than 3.1 million people tuned into the "holladay" special - besting all season one episodes of Here Comes Honey Boo Boo. The special also ranked No. 2 among all ad-supported cable in its Sunday at 9 pm. slot. In the episode, Honey Boo Boo's mom June faced her phobia of mayonnaise, she dyed her hair blonde and dressed as Marilyn Monroe. The family also tried on costumes in a costume shop and went in a corn maze

I will admit I watched it myself lol


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

I refuse to watch anything to do with that child. Her mother and father should be taken out and shot for allowing their child to act like that in public, much less on television. Personally, I believe that she would benefit greatly from a spanking.

Glad to hear you enjoyed the show, though.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

BioHazardCustoms said:


> I refuse to watch anything to do with that child. Her mother and father should be taken out and shot for allowing their child to act like that in public, much less on television. Personally, I believe that she would benefit greatly from a spanking.
> 
> Glad to hear you enjoyed the show, though.


I truly hope that this trend of showcasing dysfunctional, illiterate and moronic people passes soon. The fact that there is even a t.v show created for this little moonpie is pretty sad. I suppose it ranks up there with the likes of "moonshiners", "swamp people", "dance moms", "toddlers and tiaras" and any of those other shows. I never understood the fascination some people have with this type of programming. Count me in the numbers of those who simply refuse to watch any of them.


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

I think HCHBB is a train wreck, people just can't take their eyes off of it! I can't watch it myself. I will admit though, I do watch Moonshiners! Those folks are part of what made america what it is and they are characters. Nascar stemmed from moonshine running. With the financial difficulties that people are still having, I can understand people resorting to doing what they have to do to survive. These are the kind of folks I'd like to sit around a fire with and hear their stories.


----------



## the bloody chef (Dec 14, 2012)

jdubbya said:


> I truly hope that this trend of showcasing dysfunctional, illiterate and moronic people passes soon. The fact that there is even a t.v show created for this little moonpie is pretty sad. I suppose it ranks up there with the likes of "moonshiners", "swamp people", "dance moms", "toddlers and tiaras" and any of those other shows. I never understood the fascination some people have with this type of programming. Count me in the numbers of those who simply refuse to watch any of them.


_"No one ever went broke underestimating the intelligence of the American_ _public."_ _- H.L. Mencken_ I wonder what ol' H.L. would say if he sat down to a few hours of Duck Dynasty, Swamp People, Snooki & The Real Housewives of Mayberry!


----------



## macabre (Jan 8, 2013)

I feel really bad for the girl, she is too young to understand. And I dislike the parents a lot. 
I don't understand why the show is so big.


----------



## MommaMoose (May 15, 2010)

Out of all of them Duck Dynasty is the only one that I can stomach. They remind me to much of my family (minus the multimillion dollar corp.) The rest of them to me just promote everything that is wrong with the world.


----------



## MorbidFun (May 8, 2012)

The mom set up a trust fund for all the kids when they get older I thought that was good to hear.


----------

